# Sony CDX-C90 with extras



## deza (Feb 18, 2009)

Selling my CDX-C90 if anyone's interested:Sony Mobile ES CDX-C90 with lots of extras | eBay

Also selling the XA-D211 optical out adaptor:Sony XA-D211 VERY rare optical connection output adaptor for Sony CDX-C90


----------



## Don Napier (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent you a PM


----------

